# How would you turn a book into a blank?



## DaveH (Mar 3, 2022)

I've tried to take a book and saturate the pages with ultra-thin CA to use as a blank but its not as easy as it seems.  I wanted to take a damaged book authored by a friend of mine and turn the pages into a blank for a classy pen gift for his retirement.  I cut the soft-covered book into one inch slices, stacked them up, and tried to infuse the pages with the CA but it doesn't get into all areas.  I haven't started stabilizing yet but I think that would be challenging as well.  It seems like the blank would have to already be somewhat bound together before putting it into a vacuum chamber.  And, using CA for this would prevent a good stabilization.  Can't get there from here maybe.  Has anyone tried this yet?

 The first picture is of a magazine that I tried to use.   I saturated the sections with with CA before using the clamp of course.


----------



## KenB259 (Mar 3, 2022)

Look up paper micarta.


----------



## Mr Vic (Mar 3, 2022)

I've used layered construction paper for segmenting. Tried CA but found white glue worked better. Kept colors from running.


----------



## pewink (Mar 3, 2022)

An eraser.


----------



## tomtedesco (Mar 3, 2022)

There is a turner in Fort Collins, Co named Trent Bosch.  He is a well known instructor in the area and his daughter has made bowls from books using plain white or yellow glue.  I know if you contact him he would be willing to share info on a project like this.


----------



## wouldentu2? (Mar 4, 2022)

You might find the info in this article. Try contacting the author.


----------



## MedWoodWorx (Mar 4, 2022)

What do you guys mean by white glue? Ordinary wood glue or smthing else? Cheers


----------



## dogcatcher (Mar 4, 2022)

This is only an idea, not a proven technique.  Get a large enough bucket and add Cactus Juice.  Dip a book into it soaking the pages, remove the book and clamp over the bucket, let it drain for a few minutes.  Then bake it to cure the Cactus Juice.  

Another experiment idea.  Mix up a batch of resin and add some acetone to thin it.  Dip the book, clamp and let ot cure.  You would need a slow curing resin, and the acetone should farther slow down the curing process.  

For the CHEAP people out there, again a large bucket and a quality wood gue like Tite Bond.  Mix about 50/60 with water.  Dip book and clamp it. 
Will this work?  I have no clue, just a theory that it should.


----------



## Mr Vic (Mar 4, 2022)

MedWoodWorx said:


> What do you guys mean by white glue? Ordinary wood glue or smthing else? Cheers


Good old fashioned Elmer's white glue. Like kids use in school.


----------

